# bed pocket reverse lights



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i stole this idea somewhere on here......
my dad needed a quick solution for the new truck, and he wants to remove when not plowing.

pretty easy to do....i'd really liek to do one with the new led par36's by sound off....no relay needed.....just a 3 position switch on dash..

top....reverse action 
middle....all kill....all off
bottom.......force on...


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Says there is an issue with the video. invalid format.


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

video worked for me. pretty good idea


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Great idea. I see those alot around here...but there usually on the older trucks and are secured with a scre directly into the bed rails. What can I say, we have alot of redneks in these woods.

On another note, what are those connectors called that you showed & mentioned? I need to find a cover for one of mine, but it is a 4 prong....4 pin.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

RepoMan207;881329 said:


> On another note, what are those connectors called that you showed & mentioned? I need to find a cover for one of mine, but it is a 4 prong....4 pin.


Weather Packs. You can get them on Ebay cheap and shipping in America to Americans is dirt cheap. Menthion you are from Canada and its triple the price.


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats how I used to have mine best thing I ever did. Lights are high enough for good visability and don't have to worry about piles. My truck had permanet tie downs so I used a piece of angle iron to attach them.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Grassman09;881525 said:


> Weather Packs. You can get them on Ebay cheap and shipping in America to Americans is dirt cheap. Menthion you are from Canada and its triple the price.


Nice, thanks. I need to find a cover if not a female connector to protect it. Thanks again.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Not a prob. You need its mating partner and fill the side where wires would normally go in with silicone.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Preciously my thoughts.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I get emails from a company called waytek wire (spelling) they sell them. You might be able to order them throe Napa as well.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Grassman09;881575 said:


> I get emails from a company called waytek wire (spelling) they sell them. You might be able to order them throe Napa as well.


I'll check them out, thanks. I'm hoping Napa or my GM dealer will have something handy.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, I've thought about something like that for my truck sometime. Not sure though. My main concern right now is some ambers for the rear of the trailer. I'll probably hold off until next season on them though.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

RepoMan207;881536 said:


> Nice, thanks. I need to find a cover if not a female connector to protect it. Thanks again.


DEL CITY.....you can order just the one connector you need. Around 2.00

Thanks for the compliments guys......i hope dad likes them.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Dissociative;881136 said:


>


Nice. Is that a Bellawood Brazilian Cherry floor 5" planks? It looks just like mine.


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

This would get posted after I just finished mine. The pocket tie downs are too big for the superduty trucks. Nothing a sawzall and a vice can't fix. I personally don't like the way they look, but I forget about that when I see how well they work.

Looks like a great setup also nice and easy to remove when not needed.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

4wydnr;882180 said:


> This would get posted after I just finished mine. The pocket tie downs are too big for the superduty trucks. Nothing a sawzall and a vice can't fix. I personally don't like the way they look, but I forget about that when I see how well they work.
> 
> Looks like a great setup also nice and easy to remove when not needed.


there were 2 sizes when i bought these....of course the 2 1/4 x 1 3/4 was too big... i think the other one was 1 1/4 x 2

mabey i'll just cut em.....


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Hubjeep;882130 said:


> Nice. Is that a Bellawood Brazilian Cherry floor 5" planks? It looks just like mine.


WOW......good eye man.....yes it is....actually sorted through 750 to find 500 feet of it that is very pretty..all ran on a 45 through the main level of my townhouse....from entry way hall into powder room and galley kitchen and then through main room with patio off it.

i did the install myself, over concrete with the nasty glue and a lot of jiff set level. Single best investment in the home beside the continuous crown molding throughout.


----------



## 2tonsoffordfun (Nov 15, 2008)

RepoMan207;881329 said:


> Great idea. I see those alot around here...but there usually on the older trucks and are secured with a scre directly into the bed rails. What can I say, we have alot of redneks in these woods.


jeez, i was just thinking the same thing...between those old school tractor/equipment lights screwed to the bedrail (and bedside sometimes) with self tappers and the guys who bolt a 1980's style rotator lightbar to the roof of a brand new truck, we're giving the great north woods a good reputation lol.

I figure the price of my pro rack was well worth the investment for a few reasons-

1. I don't have to put lights in my stake pocket (its handy, but ghetto in my eyes)

2. I can mount lower profile backup lights up high for the reverse lights

3. I can mount other lights, such as my 3" beacon style lightheads and my LED cargo lamp (this weekends projects).

4. I can have a tonno (i know i spelled it wrong) cover (cant put lights in your stake pockets when theres a cover over them)

And the list goes on- Nonetheless- nice job, i'm sure alot of guys out there can use them.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

party pooper.....


yeah...this is really a "work truck" type mod.....just pure cheap effectiveness......


----------



## 2tonsoffordfun (Nov 15, 2008)

Haha, I totally understand. And I like the "portability of them, just hate the way the look. Nice work though, its one thing to clamp, screw or glue em on, its another to do it right...u definately hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

2tonsoffordfun;883014 said:


> clamp, screw or glue em on,.


see senor'....we use Velcro here in Cheecaaago....


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

Dissociative- The small size would never expand that far I bought them and walked right back into the store to exchange for the larger ones.

I prefer to have them mounted at the bed of the truck then you are looking at the reflection of the lights off of the bed.


----------



## NY_plow_guy (Dec 14, 2008)

hey! i'm not sure if i'm the originator of this idea but i was asking about it a few weeks back. I finally figured mine out a few days later. I had to adjust the rubber blocks to fit in the pockets. I love the idea. The light up the dark area where reverse lights don't plus the can be turned and adjusted to where i want them. and i can remove them easily without any damage to the truck. I also have a set of work lights up on my home made back rack that i use when its not snowing. When its snowing the lower rear lights work better than the upper work lights as the light reflect off the falling snow and you can't see anything. All my lights go off of switches mounted in the dash. I am working on 1 more set of lights off of the receiver hitch for added lights down low. I will get some pics of the entire set up with switches and lights and rack soon.


----------



## 2tonsoffordfun (Nov 15, 2008)

so you have 6 additional reverse lights?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I did this last season


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

I like how they work off of the reverse light wire and also a toggle switch. I was going to mount a set and I'm not sure how you did that? Might have to PM you if I have some Q's on this project.

I've wired lights before using relays, but not how you did it. Any more info would help.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Will this work? Also, do you need a relay if you use LED lights?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

that looks about right....but i think your 86 will go to the center....thus

switch down connecting 86 to the battery for force on......
switch middle connecting 86 to nothing for total kill
switch up connecting 86 to reverse for that action.....(add a diode if you don't want factory reverse to com on as well but i liked that they all come on....when dad flips switch all 4 lights light...GREAT for tailgaters) 


pics soon but i am very sick so it will be a while


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

oh....leds require no relay for draw of 5 amps or less total.....

mount relay behind drivers taillight for easy access to the reverse signal.


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey GM this is off topic but do you have any pics of your 77 plow truck? I love that body style.


----------



## NY_plow_guy (Dec 14, 2008)

2tonsoffordfun;885858 said:


> so you have 6 additional reverse lights?


yeah once i am finished there will be a total of 6 reverse/work light on 3 different switches. I like to have the options as well as to clearly be able to see what i'm backing into in the dark. its nice just like your head lights were on in front of you.


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

Dissociative- Im looking to do the same with some lights that I have. But Im wondering what size fuse to use? They are halogens from a Cat skid steer. Not my truck but the same lamps. It will be run by relay of course.
Chris


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

20 amp is fine....


----------



## BigGeorge (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Dissociative and all others. Lights do work great. Adjusted them last night. I just ran them on the grinding wheel a bit till they fit. Got pretty dusted with the powdered rubber..... Nice job Dissociative did on the wiring. Thanks


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

no problem dad.


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey D could you repost the picture again? It appears photobucket no longer has the picture ??

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Look at my you tube page....there is a video of them....its the vid link in my sig.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

sorry the video got moved...

tis the season for doing lights....so here are some cool videos to peep at.


----------

